# Swap - rear rack bag



## ScotiaLass (16 May 2015)

I have one of these - I've put on the back of my hybrid, but it's never been used. It's very roomy but slightly too big for my needs.





Description: The Avenir Rack Pack doubles up, with integrated pockets which fold down for compact pannier style side storage. ■600D Nylon and diamond weave material construction ■Quick and reliable fitting system ■Additional storage rear pocket ■Reflective trim and LED loop ■Waterproof external zips ■Fold out side panniers ■Integrated shoulder strap

I am after this...


Does anyone have one they'd like to swop? (also willing to purchase if the price is right!)
Thanks.


----------



## Gez73 (19 May 2015)

I have one of these in the loft. Not a rack bag of course but only used twice before the rack/pannier combo became too alluring to ignore. Compact and comes with two different clamps and installation instructions. You can remove the bag and frame or take the bag from the frame, side pockets straddle the frame of the bag. K&R fittings. Not recommended for carbon posts, 
Gez


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2015)

@Gez73 - if ScotiaLass doesn't want it and you're interested in selling the bag, please let me know.


----------



## ScotiaLass (19 May 2015)

Gez73 said:


> I have one of these in the loft. Not a rack bag of course but only used twice before the rack/pannier combo became too alluring to ignore. Compact and comes with two different clamps and installation instructions. You can remove the bag and frame or take the bag from the frame, side pockets straddle the frame of the bag. K&R fittings. Not recommended for carbon posts,
> Gez


Thanks, but I'll hang out for the rack bag


----------



## Gez73 (20 May 2015)

DCLane said:


> @Gez73 - if ScotiaLass doesn't want it and you're interested in selling the bag, please let me know.


Hi @DCLane, yeah happy to sell if you want it. How about £25 to my Justgiving page for MacMillan? Giftaid too if you qualify please! Let me know if still interested and I will get you the details and get your address from you. Cheers Gez


----------



## Drago (20 May 2015)

I've got a rack bag very similar, detachable base. Can't remember the make. I'll dig it out later if your interested and email you a pic. I think its Altura, but I'm not 100% from memory. Little used.


----------



## Drago (20 May 2015)

It's one of these I have...

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/altura-dryl...tjUGHtvT_dt|pcrid||pkw||pmt||prd|5360435015uk

Pm incoming.


----------



## NormanD (20 May 2015)

I've had the Altura Arran seat post bag for a good few years now, excellent little bag and surprising how much you can stuff in it


----------



## Gez73 (20 May 2015)

NormanD said:


> I've had the Altura Arran seat post bag for a good few years now, excellent little bag and surprising how much you can stuff in it


Yeah I did like it but by the time I put the contents of my Topeak medium wedge in there there was little room for anything else for the daily commute. Maybe my lunches are too big! Gez


----------



## Drago (20 May 2015)

Photo of my bag on route via email.


----------



## ScotiaLass (20 May 2015)

Drago said:


> Photo of my bag on route via email.


Received and replied 
Thanks


----------



## ScotiaLass (20 May 2015)

All sorted with @Drago 
Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Drago (23 May 2015)

All sorted. ScotiaLass showed me hers, and I was happy to get mine out for her in return.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 May 2015)

Drago said:


> All sorted. ScotiaLass showed me hers, and I was happy to get mine out for her in return.



He was true gentleman and let the lady go first....


----------



## Pale Rider (24 May 2015)

Drago said:


> All sorted. ScotiaLass showed me hers, and I was happy to get mine out for her in return.



@Drago - yours - the one you are getting from Scotia - can be a bit floppy.

The best way to keep it erect is a cable tie to the saddle rail.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2015)

I have found that I have to keep ScotiaLass's bag stuffed pretty full to ensure an enjoyable ride.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> @Drago - yours - the one you are getting from Scotia - can be a bit floppy.
> 
> The best way to keep it erect is a cable tie to the saddle rail.


Or fill it with cake....


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2015)

Drago said:


> I have found that I have to keep ScotiaLass's bag stuffed pretty full to ensure an enjoyable ride.


I would agree. One does like to be filled.....it has a....cushioning effect....


----------

